# Where to safely place a floor jack on an E46



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Any good advice on where to place a floor jack onder an E46 to safely jack the car up and get it on jackstands? I've really struggled with this, and have used a point that I am unwilling to use again -- the U-shaped reinforcement rails that run front to back along either side about 12-18" from centerline. I ended up deforming the rails very slightly :eeps: (indented, not bent), and while I don't think If done any serious damage, I don't want to jack from these points again.

BMW will only say that the four factory jack points (two on each side -- where the factory tire jack goes) are the ONLY safe places to lift the car. Problem is, *this* is where I have to put the jackstands!

So, anyone...help! FYI, I'm doing this work on a 330cic.

Dave


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Please don't ask the same question on every forum.. This is one of the first and true signs of a newbie and will just piss people off.

As for your answer, it can be found here:

Search is your Friend


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

In the back, there is a u-shaped bracket in front of the differential that you can pick up the whole back end with and get both back jack stand points. DON'T use the differential.

In the front, there is something similar, but my memory is failing me a bit - I can't remember exactly what it looks like. My floor jack is one of the less expensive kind (unlike those way cool low profile ones in a current thread), so I have to use a "starter" jack. I use a small jack under a jack point and get the front end high enough to get the larger jack under the center of the front end.

I think this has been discussed here before. You can probably find better descriptions than mine if you search the archives for "jack" or "jack point." Also, there was a decent description in a Roundel awhile ago in an article about brake work.

Interesting to hear you deformed a support rail - I had intended to use that next time when I saw someone do it at my last driving school. It's easier than the starter jack method.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Please don't ask the same question on every forum.. This is one of the first and true signs of a newbie and will just piss people off.
> 
> As for your answer, it can be found here:
> 
> Search is your Friend *


My sincere apologies -- wasn't aware of this protocol. I'll keep it in mind in the future!

Dave


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dwallersv - Check under User Options and then check Private Messages - you have mail


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rwg _*
> Interesting to hear you deformed a support rail - I had intended to use that next time when I saw someone do it at my last driving school. It's easier than the starter jack method. *


I'll snap some pics next time I'm under there, and post -'em so you folk's can see what you're facing if you use those frame supports. As I said, I don't think I did any real harm -- the "deformation" is about a 1mm dent, but the rails look straight. I *did* place a square of 1" thick soft wood (pine) over the cup of my jack, which I certain saved my from real damage because of spreading the load over a much larger surface area.

I've used the starter jack method, with the E46 jack. Quite tedious. Jack up one side of the car far enough to get the floor jack underneath, remove the E46 jack, jack it up higher (denting your support rails, ouch! :yikes: ) place jackstand under approved jackpoints on edge of frame.

Thanks to all for great info on the two factory jack points in the front and rear of the car... I can't wait to give it a try this weekend!

Dave


----------

